# Where can I find a Western spool lock ?



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got a Western IIIA cable operated controller that's missing the spool lock ( or maybe it's a lock spool). I don't need the rest of the controler but don't know where to find the lock for sale by itself. Any suggestions? Anyone have one they can part with?
Jeff


----------



## PLOWKING79 (Jan 17, 2004)

*lock spool*

You can buy one by mail from regional truck equiptment in chicago Ill I have their book right in front of me and the part # is 49017 it costs $ 3.64 their phone # is 708-388-4060 their address is 4626 W. 120th St Alsip, IL 60803


----------

